#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Επέκταση δραστηριότητας μηχανικού

## vasiaarch

Καλημέρα σε όλους. 
Είμαι ενεργή αρχιτέκτων μηχανικός από το 2010 ασφαλισμένη στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και τον τελευταίο χρόνο ασχολούμαι με την κατασκευή και πώληση κοσμημάτων και μικροαντικειμένων. Επειδή η δουλειά αυτή φαίνεται να αποφέρει και μου ζητάνε τιμολόγια, αποφάσισα να κάνω επέκταση δραστηριότητας και να ασχοληθώ με το χονδρικό εμπόριο εξυπηρετώντας μαγαζιά μόνο. 

1. Ποιες είναι οι προϋποθέσεις; Υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στο χώρο που έχω δηλωσει σαν έδρα επαγγέλματος;
2. Τι χρειάζεται να προσκομίσω στη ΔΟΥ μου για να γίνει η επέκταση;

Μέχρι ώρας έχω διαβάσει κάποια πράγματα και είδα ότι χρειάζεται Βεβαίωσης ασφάλισης από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ασφαλώς ο νέος ΚΑΔ. 
Χρειάζεται κάποια απαλλαγή από το ΤΕΒΕ ή αρκεί η Βεβαίωση του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ΒΑ02 Βεβαίωση ασφάλισης για διακοπή ΟΑΕΕ;

Η μεγάλη μου ανασφάλεια είναι η έδρα που έχω δηλώσει, που είναι το σπίτι που κατοικώ και είναι παραχώρηση από τη μητέρα μου. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## accounter

Καλημέρα , 

Δεν υπαρχει η δυνατότητα να κανεις εμπορική δραστηριότητα με έδρα το σπίτι σου . Ωστόσο η εφορία σου είναι εκείνη που θα κρίνει αν επιτρέπεται .

Αν σου το επιτρέψει θα πρέπει να προσκομίσεις και την απαλλαγή απο το ΤΕΒΕ ( ΟΑΕΕ ) ως νέα μηχανικός .

----------

